# Just Back from PV



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

see my full report here ...

http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/mainland-mexico-fishing-reports-discussion/122845-pv-oct-4th-oct-11th.html


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG! Awesome Pictures! :clap:bowdown


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

<U>GREAT REPORT</U>! I STAYED AT THE 4 SEASONS IN PUNTA MITA AND FISHED A COUPLE OF DAYS A FEW YEARS AGO WE KILLED THE SAILS AND TUNA. MAN THAT REPORT BROUGHT BACK SOME GOOD MEMORIES! I CAN NOT WAIT UNTIL I CAN GO BACK SOMEDAY!:usaflag


----------

